

HTC Cuts Licensing Deal with Microsoft for Android Phones - gxs
http://www.pcworld.com/article/195151/htc_cuts_licensing_deal_with_microsoft_for_android_phones.html

======
gxs
I think the implications are huge. It has now become HTC + Google + MS vs.
Apple.

